# McGraw Ford anyone?



## Killer (Oct 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck at McGraw Ford this year.  Ive been a few times and seen a good many deer but they have been all does.  I am wondering when the rut hits here in North East Cherokee?
 Who else hunts around this area? It seems that from what Ive seen that the deer don't grow massive racks around here. :


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 26, 2004)

*Try Triton Mike*

Try sending a PM to a member named Triton Mike. He just started hunting up there this year. He said he's seen a lot of deer but wouldn't elaborate. Some people just don't trust others


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 27, 2004)

The rut usually hits round about nov.19 give ot take a few days.I've seen some dandy deer in the area.The biggest buck I've ever saw was on land about 3 miles from the wma.The reason you dont see many is because the little ones on land around the wma get hammered hard  If you stick with it and hunt the rut I'd say you might see a biggun or two.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2004)

I've seen more than my share of big bucks in the Conns Creek Area.......  Keep at it, they ARE in there.


----------



## richsden05 (Nov 28, 2008)

*newby,need some guidance.mcgraw ford*



Killer said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had any luck at McGraw Ford this year.  Ive been a few times and seen a good many deer but they have been all does.  I am wondering when the rut hits here in North East Cherokee?
> Who else hunts around this area? It seems that from what Ive seen that the deer don't grow massive racks around here. :


hey killer,i love shooting  nice bucks as well,i'm from maryland and i'm use to some really nice bucks all the way around.i will be hunting mcgraw ford for the first time in the afternoon.i had no time to scout as i have just got myself squared away to hunt down here.can you give me a little verbal assistance on what area up there that i may have a chance in the eve.i don't mind shooting does as well as bucks particularly on public   land. thanks for your help,rich


----------



## Scoutman (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't leave your stand in the woods, watch out for 4 wheelers, horses, duck hunters and expect company.


----------

